# Marc Dreier: The US Swindler



## Murt10 (20 Oct 2009)

This guy, featured in a 60 Mins programme, would have made an exellent banker or politician in this Country. 

I very much doubt that he would have received 20 years here for his crimes. We would have done nothing or set up a few tribunals to look into his misdemeanors.

[broken link removed]


Murt


----------



## Setanta12 (20 Oct 2009)

Is this a political forum ?


----------



## Firefly (23 Oct 2009)

Vanity Fair (as usual) for a very good, in-depth article

http://www.vanityfair.com/business/features/2009/11/marc-dreier200911


----------



## Chocks away (23 Oct 2009)

You can watch some of the interview on video in the NY Times or _seekingalpha_. Riveting stuff. You almost feel sorry for Dreier but he is/was a manipulator par excellence, a quintessential conman and, if the truth be known, mad.


----------

